# List of all 5-series colors



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

As mentioned in a previous post, I'm shopping for a 2001 530. I'd like to see a list of all the colors in the history of the 5-series. Anywhere to find that?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Big list! The 5 series debuted in 1974, I think.

Do you want a list of the colors for the E39 5er? Or the 2001 E39 5er?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hapy said:


> *As mentioned in a previous post, I'm shopping for a 2001 530. I'd like to see a list of all the colors in the history of the 5-series. Anywhere to find that? *


I don't get it... you can't order '01 530s so why not find one in a color you like and just go with that? Or were you planning on getting it repainted? :dunno:

Anyway.... here's the MY03 colors for a 530... not sure if it changed much from MY01.... I think Blue Water wasn't available in MY01.

Non - Metallic 
300 alpine white 
668 jet black

Metallic
354 titanium silver 
364 topaz blue
372 steel blue 
430 oxford green 
449 slate green
472 sterling gray
475 black sapphire
481 kalahari beige
482 toledo blue
892 titanium gray
896 blue water


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*2001 E39 colors*

Not sure if every one of these were available in the USA, nor do I know if some were only available on certain 5ers (like how this year the 540i/6 only came in seven colors.)

2001 colors according to PaintScratch.com

300 Alpine White III 
303 Cosmos Black Pearl Metallic 
317 Orient Blue Metallic 
334 Glacier Green Metallic 
339 Aspen Silver Metallic 
354 Titan Silver Metallic 
362 Siena Red II Metallic 
364 Topaz Blue Metallic 
372 Steel Blue Metallic 
390 Royal Red Metallic 
397 Anthracite Metallic 
430 Oxford Green Metallic 
438 Electric Red 
443 Sahara Beige Metallic 
449 Slate Green Metallic 
472 Sterling Pearl Gray Metallic 
668 Jet Black

However, Edmunds.com lists colors by year and model, says the 2001 530i sedan came in these:

Exterior Colors
Alpine White 
Anthracite Metallic 
Aspen Silver Metallic 
Cosmos Black Metallic 
Electric Red Jet Black 
Orient Blue Metallic 
Oxford Green Metallic 
Royal Red Metallic 
Sahara Beige Metallic 
Siena Red Metallic Slate 
Green Metallic 
Steel Blue Metallic 
Titanium Silver Metallic 
Topaz Blue Metallic

Interior Colors
Beige 
Black 
Gray 
Sand Beige 
Stone Green/Black

Edmunds.com on the 01 530i

Note that these two lists are not the same... not sure which is going to be more accurate.


----------



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: List of all 5-series colors*



doeboy said:


> *I don't get it... you can't order '01 530s so why not find one in a color you like and just go with that? Or were you planning on getting it repainted?*


For starters, this will be my first BMW. I've denied myself the pleasure for 37 years and so I thought I'd try to get the color I really want. Also, I'm willing to go pick up a car or have it delivered from another part of the country. I'm seeing many in the colors I like around the country. And now you know.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*We went a little ways to get the E38.*

Hello, take a look at my post, right above the photos, for the 'Please click for pictures of the..." link. I think you will like the E38 purchase story there, as we went about 1200 miles to get the right car.

Be careful though. Buy from a recommended/known place, or check out/have someone check out a car even if it a Certified Pre Owned or otherwise warranted car. Some who have purchased CPO cars have still found problems later.

If you are picky about color, you still need to find a good example of the car in that color. The less common colors are like blue, green, red, or beige, and any of those with a non-beige interior. If you want a black, silver, or white, you should have less trouble.

Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: List of all 5-series colors*



Hapy said:


> *For starters, this will be my first BMW. I've denied myself the pleasure for 37 years and so I thought I'd try to get the color I really want. Also, I'm willing to go pick up a car or have it delivered from another part of the country. I'm seeing many in the colors I like around the country. And now you know.  *


Ah... I see.... good luck finding your car in the color of your choice. :thumbup:

Be sure to post pics when you get it.


----------

